

One Thousand Words - mitmads
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2013/mar/19/one-thousand-words/

======
mitmads
Good tips (warning) for bloggers - "The blogosphere, with its wonderful but
dangerous flexibility, can ruthlessly betray an author’s attitude toward his
readers. Does he respect their precious time and keep things tight? Is he
sensitive to their expectations?"

